# New Departure Conversion Kit



## Zaz (May 18, 2009)

I mounted a ND 3 speed conversion kit on my Chippewa following the instructions.

The hub is noisy (it makes clicks), the pedaling is not very smooth.

I notice a problem: on the high gear, the crank is slowed (or stopped).

The grease is original but seems pretty good.

Does someone here experience ND conversion kit?

What is a "normal" reaction or noise?  What is an abnormal reaction? 

Your advices are interresting me, I don't want to destroy a conversion kit with a bad use. 

=
=
=

New on this forum (not on the website), I am a member of the ratrodbikes forum since 2006.

I live in Paris, France and of course I am a vintage bicycle nut (and Delta lights too).

Paris is not Venice Beach but it's a very cool place for cruising.

As you don't find Elgin Bluebird or JC Higgins in the yard sales in France, I buy cheap frame in the US and ratrodize them.

I own 3 Sting-rays, 2 90's Schwinn cruisers, 1 ratrodized Phantom, 2 ratrodized Elgin Twin, 1 Dyno Glide, 1 Hiawatha Chippewa, etc... 

(I am desperately searching for an Elgin Twin Head Shroud repro.)


----------



## Parker (May 18, 2009)

There is something definitely wrong with your setup. It should make almost no noise and be smooth pedaling. Get the rear wheel off the ground and make sure it's adjusted right there should be lots of slack in first and none in second. If readjusting doesn't fix you'll have to take it apart and check everything.

If you end up pulling it apart. Make sure the bearings are good, the braking discs are all the way in, check the timing marks on the planetary gear set, thread the shifting rod all the way down, and then go through the gears pedaling by hand counting revolutions when adjusting. You might as well regrease the hub too.

I think it might be the planetary gear set, the planetary gears have little timing marks that must be aligned pointing towards the center of the sun gear. I'm not sure what would happen if they weren't but I hope it's not damaged as it would be a pain in the rear to find replacement parts.


----------



## Zaz (May 19, 2009)

Thank you for your answer.

I gonna turn the axle counterclockwise to make it looser as there was no real slack.

If no result, I gonna check the planet gears and the whole kit.

What kind of grease do you use? fluid or fatty one?


----------



## Parker (May 19, 2009)

I use high performance bearing grease cause it's free, and a little 40 weight oil on the discs.

Also, I was talking about the shift cable slack.


----------



## sm2501 (May 19, 2009)

> (I am desperately searching for an Elgin Twin Head Shroud repro.)




Zaz-

Contact me directly if you're interested in a real Twin 20 head shroud, I have a spare.


----------



## Zaz (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for your advices.

@sm2501: email sent.


----------



## Zaz (May 27, 2009)

Coming from the New Departure Sales and Service Manual


----------

